# Moving to Spain: advice needed on property rental



## debora78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi everyone!
My husband and I are moving to Spain on October and we're having a hard time trying to figure out how to rent an apartment on arrival.
We're freelance professionals and we'll continue working with our established clientbase, so money (hopefully) won't be a problem.
However, we see that most landlords require "nomina" or "aval bancario", which we don't have, given the nature of our professions.
We are indeed registered in our local tax collection agency (we're currently based in Argentina) but we're not sure a Spanish landlord will value such proof of income.
We also wonder if there's a way to rent an apartment prior to arrival. ¿Has anyone succeded in this?
All ideas and tips will be much appreciated.
I apologize if my English is not perfect (I'm a native Spanish speaker).
Thank you!
Débora


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

debora78 said:


> Hi everyone!
> My husband and I are moving to Spain on October and we're having a hard time trying to figure out how to rent an apartment on arrival.
> We're freelance professionals and we'll continue working with our established clientbase, so money (hopefully) won't be a problem.
> However, we see that most landlords require "nomina" or "aval bancario", which we don't have, given the nature of our professions.
> ...




Can't help you directly but do know that Spain/Argentina have very close connections especially when it comes to understanding each others' bureaucracy.

The Spanish Consulate where you are should be able to certify your income either via your local tax office or if you have one, your gestor/accountant. I fear however, that Spanish landlords are requesting large deposits or aval bancarios - not just from Expats but also from nationals as the "job today/none tomorrow" has obviously become an issue here also as with the rest of the world. 

Tallulah.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello Debora and welcome to the forum. Your english is very, nery good

Do you have an idea of where you would like to settle?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and you have absolutely no reason whatsoever to apologise for your English. 

If you come to expatshire you will have no such problem with deposits/guarantees etc as they are just not the norm. Equally, if you go private they may well not be asked for. 

This is a renters' market with average rents down by at least 10% year on year. I am sure you will be just fine. Now you only need to remember it is "un coche" etc Jeje 

¡Bienvenida!


----------



## debora78 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Valencia*



Chica said:


> Your english is very, nery good


Thank you!

Regarding your question: we're thinking of Valencia, as it's an area we visited before and we really liked it. 
Not necessarily the city but could be a nearby town. 
A second choice would be a town in the Madrid area.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

debora78 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Regarding your question: we're thinking of Valencia, as it's an area we visited before and we really liked it.
> Not necessarily the city but could be a nearby town.
> A second choice would be a town in the Madrid area.


In that case I'm sorry I can't make any suggestions as I live on the Costa del Sol.

Good luck with finding something.


----------



## debora78 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Expatshire?*



SteveHall said:


> Welcome to the forum and you have absolutely no reason whatsoever to apologise for your English.
> 
> If you come to expatshire you will have no such problem with deposits/guarantees etc as they are just not the norm. Equally, if you go private they may well not be asked for.
> 
> ...


Hello Steven and thank you for answering.
Now, how do I get into "expatshire"? We were thinking of posting ads in different websites (Loquo, Craiglist, etc.) saying we're looking for an apartment. Does this sound like a good idea or are there other ways to find a place?
I've also checked your website, very informative, already bookmarked it.
Thanks!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If you are thinking of Valencia then Graham Hunt who comes on here is your man. I am sure he'll be able to help you out. For other areas and if we have nobody "on the ground" I'd be inclined to book into a hotel/hostal or whatever and look around. Check in bars, supermarkets and even lamp-posts. You will see "Se alquila" signs everywhere. As you speak Spanish you will have no probs dealing with the owners. 

I have seen pigstys look like mansions on some of these sites. Their "conveniently located for metro station x" is a 4 km hike up a mountain", "quiet" means the road finishes 30 minutes away and "very central" means it is above a disco opposite the central bus station. For goodness sake don't touch anything with "potential for...." that means it will be habitable once you out a roof on. 

"Te deseo mucha suerte"


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

debora78 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Regarding your question: we're thinking of Valencia, as it's an area we visited before and we really liked it.
> Not necessarily the city but could be a nearby town.
> A second choice would be a town in the Madrid area.


I am in the Valencia area and may well be able to get you a short term let for whilst you look for a longer term solution, about 80 kms South
Let me know if I can help


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

Happy to help if I can. Avals are difficult to get now so it is becoming more normal to pay quite a few months upfront. I have just got a contract for a Candian client and they have paid no deposit because they have paid 6 months upfront and then will pay another 6 at the end of the fifth to complete the year's contract


----------



## debora78 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Thanks...*



SteveHall said:


> If you are thinking of Valencia then Graham Hunt who comes on here is your man. I am sure he'll be able to help you out.


I've found his website and I'll e-mail him to see if we can work this out.
Thank you again and I'll keep in touch!


----------



## debora78 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Sorry!*



grahunt said:


> Happy to help if I can. Avals are difficult to get now so it is becoming more normal to pay quite a few months upfront. I have just got a contract for a Candian client and they have paid no deposit because they have paid 6 months upfront and then will pay another 6 at the end of the fifth to complete the year's contract


I didn't realize you were Graham Hunt...
I'm not sure how things work for forum newbies as regards PM, so I'll e-mail you through your website.
See you!


----------



## debora78 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Thanks!*



Stravinsky said:


> I am in the Valencia area and may well be able to get you a short term let for whilst you look for a longer term solution, about 80 kms South
> Let me know if I can help


Hello Stravinsky,
Yes, of course, your help will be much appreciated.
I'm not sure whether I can post my e-mail address here or send PMs, so I don't know how to reach you...
If you can, send me a PM so that I can provide you with more details.
Thanks again!
Débora


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi again Debora. I really can't get over how good your english is... no mistakes, in fact it's better than mine...lol.

Please don't think I'm being patronizing or arrogant here but it just amazes me sometimes how fluent one can be in another language. Maybe it's because of my own deficits

Hope you get sorted.

Chica


----------



## debora78 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Thanks Chica!*



Chica said:


> Hi again Debora. I really can't get over how good your english is... no mistakes, in fact it's better than mine...lol.
> 
> Please don't think I'm being patronizing or arrogant here but it just amazes me sometimes how fluent one can be in another language. Maybe it's because of my own deficits
> 
> ...


That's very kind of you!
I'm a freelance English to Spanish translator, so I practically live with English...


----------



## reals007 (Jul 7, 2009)

grahunt said:


> Happy to help if I can. Avals are difficult to get now so it is becoming more normal to pay quite a few months upfront. I have just got a contract for a Candian client and they have paid no deposit because they have paid 6 months upfront and then will pay another 6 at the end of the fifth to complete the year's contract


this sounds like a good idea


----------

